

Adioso (YC W09) opens travel search for the adventurous - tomhoward
http://venturebeat.com/2010/09/01/adioso-travel-search

======
cschneid
The initial prices are misleading, since they are all 1 way prices. I like the
interface, I just don't like that. Every other travel site shows the lowest
possible combo price for round trip. Maybe as an option?

The rest of this is great though. I do like it.

------
kirpekar
WTF is up with all the Flickr pics on the right column?

[http://adioso.com/us/place/california/los-
angeles/2442047?ph...](http://adioso.com/us/place/california/los-
angeles/2442047?photo_id=2192#imagel)

~~~
Fenn
Hah, the images are chosen algorithmically at random based on geo-tags,
popularity rank and a few other things.

In some cases, less than appropriate ones can sneak in (now moderated). Looks
like the algorithm could do with a few tweaks :)

Original photo: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/19835636@N00/3124241249/> for
those who are interested.

------
daviday
It's very good, but if there's a way to expand the time range for search, it's
too hidden. If there isn't, there needs to be.

------
markstansbury
Cool idea. I like "Columbus to France tomorrow." Now I just need the time and
money to do it. =)

